# Can someone recommend a good monocular or binocular?



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Brunton used to make a 6x30 Eterna monocular that was outstanding. It fit your hand beautifully. Sadly it has been discontinued. But, you may be able to find one used. The 8x36 Vortex Solo is quite nice and still being manufactured.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

I use a vortex solo 8x36. 

Also good for outdoors under 60m. 

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/solo_monoculars


----------



## Shinken (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. What are the advantages/disadvantages of the different version of the Vortex Solo? They make them in 8x25, 10x25, 8x36, 10x36 versions.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Magnification and light gathering ability. Opt for a large objective lens and the least amount of magnification necessary if a one handed hold is desired for indoor use. The same holds true for all optics.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Since I have low vision in my right eye thought why carry around the extra lens. Started researching monoculars a couple of years ago and bought a Specwell 10x20, and Specwell 3x9 both very high quality compacts especially made for low vision. These compacts have a very clear view with very little distortion, but very small field of view as they don't follow the old 5 times power for diameter.http://www.lssproducts.com/category/specwell-monoculars

I started watching for high end vintage Zeiss/Hensoldt Dialyt monoculars on ebay and found a mint Hensoldt Dialyt 7x50 last summer and grabbed it. Full size is really the only way to go with optics in monoculars, still half the weight but with limited field of view and light gathering capability size matters. The serial number on my old Hensoldt dates back to 1926 and although uncoated optics would stand with the finest Zeiss, Leica, Swarovski,Meopta glass made today. Vintage monoculars:www.monocular.info/hensoldt7x50.htm

And a lot more to look at:http://www.monocular.info/monosold.htm

Warning collecting fine optics is addictive:wink:


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

For Christmas my kids got me a Bushnell Bear Gryllis 9 x 32 monocular. They run $ 35 - $ 40.00, come with a belt pouch are rubberized on the exterior and will most certainly take care of your indoor needs. I have not used it for archery outdoors yet. 

LL Bean also has one which I tried while at the store and I thought was inferior to this Bushnell. I have not tried high end monoculars so can't compare, but for price and quality I can recommend this monocular.


----------



## Drowsy (May 9, 2013)

I use the Vortex Solo 10x36 at least once during every practice at an indoor range with poor lighting, and I'm definitely glad I got the 10x36 rather than the lower-priced 8x25. 10x magnification > 8x, and the 36 gathers more light than the 25. 

I brought this same monocular on a trip to Paris, and standing from the top of the Trocodero, I could see people standing at the top of the Eiffel Tower. 

It's not going to be HD quality, but it gets the job done for a decent price with a very good warranty. I like the fact that I can just attach it to my quiver, without weighing myself down too much with a full set of binoculars. That being said, the image quality is still below a good pair of binoculars because of the amount of light that can be collected. But if you have trouble focusing with binoculars, I can definitely recommend the Vortex Solo 10x36.


----------



## Shinken (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, guys. Very helpful info.


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Bushnell Legend Ultra HD Monocular, 10 x 42-mm @ Amazon. This is a pricey but superbly made product. I went through a few of the cheaper ones, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a guy at the club that swears by his Alpen 20x50 Waterproof Mini Spotting Scope . And he's gotten a few other archers to get one. It fits in the hand.









and its 60 ish USD


I like using hunting or sniper spotting scopes (for the shorter of long distance . . . like 200 y range) and they're cheaper / more versatile too. 

That said, 

I like the Leupold SX-1 Ventana series, the 80 mm I use but the 60 mm is good. They can be tripod-ded and the weight isn't so bad

The 60mm close focus is 4 meters which is pretty fly (80 is 7-8m), cuz some of the good to premium scopes are great at distance but their close focus is 10m which for targets in that range, the scope doesn't help. So unless you got eagle eyes, spotting X10's or 1616's is hard at a target 10m or closer . . . But that isn't a problem with the SX-1 60 mm ones. 

And they come straight or angled eye pieces. 

Plus its around 300 ish on amazon. 

The only thing is they aren't


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

this one..


----------



## JohnSteeds (Jun 25, 2019)

eda said:


> this one..


I can recommend this article The 10 Best Monoculars of 2019, it features the Wingspan Optics Explorer as the top choice and yes very good specs indeed.

Please see the image of it below:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I use a Vortex 10x36 monocular for indoors and sometimes field. It works fine, especially when I rest it against the top limb with the bottom limb on my foot.

As for binoculars, there are so many good ones and so many bad ones that it really is imperative that you determine a hard and fast budget first. It is a case of the more you spend, the better quality you will get, particularly at the upper end. But without deciding on your hard budget, it's nearly impossible to decide.


----------



## Doughman (Aug 28, 2016)

Considering high end binos with water resistant and shock protection. You will never regretted. 
10 x 40
8.5 x 40
10 x 25
8 x 25


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

limbwalker said:


> As for binoculars, there are so many good ones and so many bad ones that it really is imperative that you determine a hard and fast budget first. It is a case of the more you spend, the better quality you will get, particularly at the upper end. But without deciding on your hard budget, it's nearly impossible to decide.


Definitely this ^ - budget in king and you truly can spend a fortune if you have it.

I've got Vortex and Swarovski bino's of identical zoom and lens size - there is no comparison on which ones are crystal clear at all times of the day and especially when we're trying to fit in "just another couple of ends Dad" early in the spring when the days are short ...you truly get what you pay for with optics and please don't believe it when someone tells you differently.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

At the risk of repeating myself, just stating a brand and not a model number tells me almost nothing anymore. 

Nikon EDG's will blow away a pair of Vortex Diamondbacks, and likewise, Vortex Razors will blow away a pair of Nikon Prostaff. 

And they are all priced accordingly. So throw brand names out the window, decide on a firm budget, then search for optics in that price range and you will then be deciding on things like size, shape, eyecups, focus wheel direction, diopter adjustment, weight, etc. because just about all the glass in a given price range will be essentially the same.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

JohnSteeds said:


> I can recommend this article The 10 Best Monoculars of 2019, it features the Wingspan Optics Explorer as the top choice and yes very good specs indeed.


I would have a lot of doubts about hand holding a 12x monocular (which is what the Wingspan is, when you look at the listing). I don't even like 10x handheld...


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone want to offer pros and cons of binoculars vs. monoculars?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone with a bow in one hand should not have to "hand hold" a binocular or monocular. You have a rest right there. Use it.


----------



## Eugene Sung (Apr 29, 2014)

I have about a $200 budget and mainly need one for 20-60 yards in light/dark conditions. Fog proof preferred but not mandatory.

Any suggestions?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

A monocular won't get you to 60, but these will.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...Ch3nLAnTEAQYBCABEgL24vD_BwE&lsft=BI:514&smp=y

rest them on your upper limb and have at it.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

John, I still have that pair of 8x20 Leica binos I got in a trade from you. I never use a scope outside of competitions and those are perfect at 70m in all light conditions.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> John, I still have that pair of 8x20 Leica binos I got in a trade from you. I never use a scope outside of competitions and those are perfect at 70m in all light conditions.


Ha, ha. I forgot about those! I guess that's just part of being a binoholic though.  

If you see me set up a scope anymore, you know I'm trying to break 330. Otherwise, my binoculars or even my monocular are plenty good to show me where the group is forming.  In good light, I can usually still see my arrows without any optics at all but the eyes aren't what they used to be. In '04, I remember calling Jenny's arrows for her in practice, with my naked eyes. Alexander couldn't believe it. LOL

But since the OP asked about different lighting conditions, then I'd want a pair of 10x42's. Your naked eye or a monocular aren't going to help you on a target in the shade, especially if it's a field target back in a dark hole.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> A monocular won't get you to 60, but these will.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...Ch3nLAnTEAQYBCABEgL24vD_BwE&lsft=BI:514&smp=y
> 
> rest them on your upper limb and have at it.


I may be misunderstanding this, but it sounds like you're saying a monocular that was 10x42 wouldn't work for 60, but the same power binoculars would. I don't see why that is true, and wonder if there is an explanation. Would the binoculars not work for 60 if I closed one eye while looking through them?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Just for the sake of clarity, they are 10x25 Leica Ultravids. I just got back from lobbing a few arrows down range and these are compact, stay on my quiver belt and all I use, save tournament shooting.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to try to trade/buy those from John but you beat me to them.

Re 10x42. 10 being power, 42 being size of glass. Bino vs mono, 2x light gathering will make difficult lighting easier.

Open field, good lighting, almost any fair monocular 8x or better will probably do the job. An ultravid of any model is in a class of its own as far as brightness, weight and clarity.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

bahboric said:


> I may be misunderstanding this, but it sounds like you're saying a monocular that was 10x42 wouldn't work for 60, but the same power binoculars would. I don't see why that is true, and wonder if there is an explanation. Would the binoculars not work for 60 if I closed one eye while looking through them?


I know that may sound confusing, but binoculars are much easier to hold still than a monocular, even when rested against the top limb of a bow. Also, they produce a brighter perceived image and less eye strain. 

A decent pair of 10x42's will show you 90% of what you need to know. The other 10% requires a scope on a tripod.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

If you wear glasses, don’t forget about eye relief. The 15mm on the linked diamond backs will probably suffice.


----------



## Doughman (Aug 28, 2016)

I remembered the old days when Brown County IN archery tournament, the optics were used for both watching arrow groupings and the swimming pool activity. The pool was a bit further, but with a good pair of high end optic in hands; pleasure was all mine.

Take loan and get yourself a pair of greatest binoculars, then you will smile all the way.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

:mg:


limbwalker said:


> View attachment 6864299


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have anyone tried the Gillo monocular?

http://www.gilloarchery.it/gop-242.html

Thanks
Martín


----------

